

Behind the App: The Story of Pushbullet - preslavrachev
http://lifehacker.com/behind-the-app-the-story-of-pushbullet-1657859652

======
kolev
Pushbullet is a huge security risk. All SMS verifications go thru their
servers. I asked them if they'd ever implement encryption (zero-knowledge),
they haven't responded yet, and one could wonder why...

